# Kayak Shark Fishing ROD



## Wolfman57 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok so after years of using the Penn 309's I finally broke down and got an Avet and have used it a few times going shark fishing from the Kayak. Love it.

I decided to build a rod to match it....
Painted my blank a nice shade of silver.
Made the rod butt a little longer to keep the salt spray off the reel with a Gimble butt cap in case I use the rod on a boat or shore.








Wrapped the forgrip in a tiger wrap with some paint work done on it plus a decal...last name is Hurley
































built the rod with 9 guides to keep the load distributed solidly on the rod. Did a silver underwrap with an olive branch design and trim bands in black.
















wrapped the final thread all the way to the tip with some variegated black and silver thread that I used on the Forgrip.








Now I just need to see if it can catch some fish!
















WM


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Good stuff, Wolf! You know you guys are CRAZY for shark'n in yaks...


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I fish that stuff and seen some pretty big critters out there. Buddy of mine helps by putting out baits with his yak and he looks like a big popping cork when he gets out there. I'ld swim the third gut, get on the sandbar and wade out some more to at least chest deep to cast out lines at night and people thought I was crazy, that is until I grew out of my teens:headknock. I guess you at least got something to float on. Nice build by the way.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice rod. Are you an Oakland fan?


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

sweet rod bro! ive always been into the lighter colored rods, just dont see too many of them. Loving the set up! green to ya!

S4L


----------

